
Atomic Multi-Part S3 Uploads with Consul - geetarista
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/consul-s3-multipart.html
======
sync
Well that's super fancy, but also seems super complicated.

You could also just use client-side multi-part S3 uploads [1] and skip ...
this process entirely. Seems like the Service oriented architecture is hurting
more than helping here.

1\. e.g.
[https://github.com/TTLabs/EvaporateJS](https://github.com/TTLabs/EvaporateJS)

~~~
armon
We cover why this is not done in the article, namely location transparency
(our files aren't always in S3), and partial-failures. A simple client-side
uploader like this doesn't handle cases like the upload failing part way
through. For example, the user closing the browser or losing connectivity.

